

ScaleWell is having a party...Again  - andyangelos
http://scalewell.posterous.com/second-scalewell-grant-party

======
tibbon
Congrats on funding another cool company/idea, from the Awesome Foundation
Boston! It was cool meeting up at sxsw

Additionally, I really dig what you funded there. I like musical toys, synths,
kits, etc... and I might just buy one. Get them to make a YouTube clip and I'm
probably sold on it. Even moreso if I could buy it as a kit for ~70% of the
retail price.

~~~
ziadbc
Thanks guys. How did your interview on NPR go?

~~~
tibbon
That went well, but they are still working on editing it together and figuring
out exactly what they are doing with it. They interviewed you too as well
right?

~~~
stcorbett
We did some interviewing a few weeks back. I'm looking forward to the piece,
the interviewer was pretty in touch with the current goings on. Let us know
when it's going live if you guys get more details.

